# Consult with surgeon today; I'm nervous.



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm afraid there will something about him that will make me uneasy! I'll ask him how my TTs he's done, etc. I don't have much choice now, since I have to get this done in October before my insurance runs out. (lost my job of 20 yr.). 
I'm venting to all of you. I know you've been through this! The fears are starting to creep in. Please pray for me. Thanks.

Suzanne


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll be fine. Remember, a lot of surgeons are the warm and fuzzy type -- it's just in their personality. Mine isn't, but he has provided me excellent care. I leaned on the nursing staff and my husband for the emotional stuff. 

I would ask not only how many he has done (or averages on a week), but also how the incision would be closed and how often he has complications.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> I'm afraid there will something about him that will make me uneasy! I'll ask him how my TTs he's done, etc. I don't have much choice now, since I have to get this done in October before my insurance runs out. (lost my job of 20 yr.).
> I'm venting to all of you. I know you've been through this! The fears are starting to creep in. Please pray for me. Thanks.
> 
> Suzanne


Suzanne; maybe we have been through it but we are all cognizant of the fact that you have not. That is why we are here..............................for "YOU!" And only you!!

Hope and pray all goes well and you know we will be waiting w/bated breath to hear all about it!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Try not to worry too much. Ask whatever questions you feel are important to have an answer so you will have some peace of mind. Hopefully things will move along and you won't have lots of time to stress.


----------



## grammazanne (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I liked the surgeon very much. He has done hundreds of TTs. I am scheduled for Oct.30.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Very good news on all fronts!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

YAY!!! So happy for you! I'm glad you liked your surgeon! I was so nervous about meeting my surgeon, and then when I finally met her, I thought she was awesome!!! (I wish I could work for her...I liked her that much!)

Good luck to you on your surgery! You're gonna do great!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! I am so glad you liked him and that you are scheduled to get that bad boy out and on to feeling good!!!!

Precious Andros is so right - everyone here that has been through it understands - I seriously would have been lost without these amazing peeps on here!!!! I had a million and one questions (and as many symptoms lol) and they answered every thing I asked and were soooo supportive.

So whenever you need to vent, ask questions or just need to talk - you are at the right place!!!! You are going to do fantastic!!!!

God bless!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

grammazanne said:


> Thanks everyone! I liked the surgeon very much. He has done hundreds of TTs. I am scheduled for Oct.30.


Yay!!!! And hey; that's not a long wait either. Awesome!!


----------

